# Coleman Generator Help



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Still working on Coleman Powermate 6250, model PM0545007.

It was producing no power, excited it with a 12V battery and produced good voltage....engine no load about 3700rpm.

After a day, I started engine but have no power. I excited it again using a hand drill and got good voltage, both 120/240. Started it again and no power. I am thinking bad capacitor, but would appreciate any other thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

I am having the same problem with a Beaird-Poulan 3000 watt gen, Most times it loses magnetism, after a shutdown with the load on it. I was also thinking that capacitor is bad. Like to hear from some experts.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

slime said:


> Still working on Coleman Powermate 6250, model PM0545007.
> 
> It was producing no power, excited it with a 12V battery and produced good voltage....engine no load about 3700rpm.
> 
> After a day, I started engine but have no power. I excited it again using a hand drill and got good voltage, both 120/240. Started it again and no power. I am thinking bad capacitor, but would appreciate any other thoughts. Thanks.


I was having the same problem with a Biard Poulan gen. I found that if I shut the gen down with a load on it , I would ned to reflash it the next time I started it. If I removed the load before shutting down , it was fine.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You should never shut down a generator with a load on it.

It doesn't do the load any good or the generator.


----------

